

Details About Proxy.app V2 for Mac OS X - _pdp_
http://blog.websecurify.com/2015/07/proxyapp-v2-is-near.html

======
mayrun
nice, I've been looking for a fiddler-like alternative for OSX. does it allow
to compose requests as well?

~~~
_pdp_
Not V1. V2 yes, it will.

~~~
mayrun
awesome, thanks.

